# Estate find indian bicycle



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

New to bicycles just picked this up looking for information It has hendee badge


----------



## Rusty72 (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 15, 2022)

Looks like 1918. !!


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

NICE!!!


----------



## Rusty72 (May 15, 2022)

A serial number would definitely help !


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> A serial number would definitely help !



WHERE WOULD THAT BE LOCATED ON THE BIKE I AM NEW TO THESE BIKES I HAVE NO IDEA OF VALUE I JUST KNEW I HAD TO BUY IT AT THE ESTATE SALE


----------



## Rusty72 (May 15, 2022)

Under the crank.


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Rusty72 said:


> Under the crank.



Hard to make out


----------



## bikewhorder (May 15, 2022)

I don't know what the situation it was found in was but if there's a chance the tank and front fender could be there you'll wanna go back and look for it.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 15, 2022)

Welcome to theCABE and nice find! Be careful with cleaning. It looks like original paint survives under all the dirt and surface rust. Original paint adds significant value to old bikes. Also with the serial number, don't be tempted to scrape the paint away to read it. Leave it original as possible.


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Welcome to theCABE and nice find! Be careful with cleaning. It looks like original paint survives under all the dirt and surface rust. Original paint adds significant value to old bikes. Also with the serial number, don't be tempted to scrape the paint away to read it. Leave it original as possible.



Thank u yeah there is original paint under the dirt


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Thing is a guy was going to buy it as yard art I had to pay more than he was to save it lol YARD ART!!


----------



## Billythekid (May 15, 2022)

What are your plans for it?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2022)

Here ya go. Read through this and most of your questions should be answered. V/r Shawn









						Hendee Mfg Co. / Indian Motocycle Co. Bicycles Information Thread | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Starting to dig into the history of George M. Hendee starting with Hendee & Nelson Mfg. Co. and moving through to Hendee Mfg. Co. and the Indian Motocycle Co.  This thread will run with data from the 1890's through the 1950's but as most of the research will be pre-1933, I felt it best to post...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2022)

The bike may have never had a tank but it most certainly had a front fender which would add significantly to its value. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jeff54 (May 15, 2022)

SUPERDON1974 said:


> New to bicycles just picked this up looking for information It has hendee badge
> 
> View attachment 1627058
> 
> ...



Don't even THINK about cleaning the white paint on this badge. I mean, unless you want to see it disintegrate. Otherwise, the rest of its paint metals might clean surprisingly well with an Oleic acid bath.


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Don't even THINK about cleaning the white paint on this badge. I mean, unless you want to see it disintegrate. Otherwise, the rest of its paint might clean surprisingly well with an Oleic acid bath.
> 
> View attachment 1627219



Yes seems to have a lot of orig paint and the frame is super straight and nice


----------



## biker (May 15, 2022)

Sell it. Put it on DOND.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2022)

You are badly in need of a free Indian Bike t shirt.  What is your (mens) size?   Please answer before Tuesday because I am leaving to work in Wisconsin.  Do other members have an Indian bike?  I made limited supply of free shirts of large antique advertisement.  I made them for a friend.  PM me your addresses.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> You are badly in need of a free Indian Bike t shirt.  What is your (mens) size?   Please answer before Tuesday because I am leaving to work in Wisconsin.  Do other members have an Indian bike?  I made limited supply of free shirts of large antique advertisement.  I made them for a friend.  PM me your addresses.



I only have 2 mediums and one small left but you can use them for shop decorations.  Sent free by me. I don't know how to turn it.


----------



## SUPERDON1974 (May 15, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I only have 2 mediums and one small left but you can use them for shop decorations.  Sent free by me. I don't know how to turn it.
> 
> View attachment 1627256



Really cool


----------



## Indian Man (May 15, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I only have 2 mediums and one small left but you can use them for shop decorations.  Sent free by me. I don't know how to turn it.
> 
> View attachment 1627256



I would love to have one, that's great . What's free these days ? Any size would work . I would have it for advertisement. AL


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2022)

Indian Man said:


> I would love to have one, that's great . What's free these days ? Any size would work . I would have it for advertisement. AL



PM me with address.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2022)

Sorry they are all gone but I could order more.


----------



## Billythekid (May 15, 2022)

I’d gladly pay for a 2xl. I love the whizzer shirt you sent me it’s great quality I wear it to all the swaps I goto hoping to find whizzer people in my area and since I got my Indian I would love a Indian shirt let me know how much money I can send to go toward the next batch if you do them thanks again


----------



## Goldenrod (May 16, 2022)

Billythekid said:


> I’d gladly pay for a 2xl. I love the whizzer shirt you sent me it’s great quality I wear it to all the swaps I goto hoping to find whizzer people in my area and since I got my Indian I would love a Indian shirt let me know how much money I can send to go toward the next batch if you do them thanks again



Did you get the new one?


----------



## Goldenrod (May 16, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Did you get the new one?View attachment 1627647



I have two Indian shirts that I will reorder.


----------



## sm2501 (May 16, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I have two Indian shirts that I will reorder.



I'd like to buy a large if you do a reorder on the Indian shirts.


----------



## BcCleta (May 16, 2022)

Hello, if you are planning on reordering,  I will pay for an Indian shirt in medium, thanks.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 16, 2022)

I'm down for purchasing an Indian shirt in Large, thanks.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 16, 2022)

BcCleta said:


> Hello, if you are planning on reordering,  I will pay for an Indian shirt in medium, thanks.



Supply problem with blank shirts but I will keep your info.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 16, 2022)

Oldbikes said:


> I'm down for purchasing an Indian shirt in Large, thanks.



Supply problem with blank shirts but I will keep your info. also


----------



## BcCleta (May 16, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Supply problem with blank shirts but I will keep your info.



I appreciate that.


----------



## Bikermaniac (May 16, 2022)

According to the serial numbers I-1?500 it's a 1917 frame, however it has a couple of interesting features: 1 the rear cout out fenders I've seen them in 1916 models only and the sprocket is more modern, like 1920 to 1929. Nice bike anyways.


----------



## fuzzyinpdx (May 17, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Did you get the new one?View attachment 1627647



These look great do you have a medium thanks


----------



## Kid Kahuna (May 17, 2022)

Goldenrod--I just signed up for this forum.  *Cory Playford* in Facebook site Whizzer Motorbikes made mention of you having whizzer info and DVD.   How may I acquire such information.  Thanks!!


----------



## bleedingfingers (May 17, 2022)

That's some nice 4 digit yard art you have there good score


----------



## Goldenrod (May 17, 2022)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Goldenrod--I just signed up for this forum.  *Cory Playford* in Facebook site Whizzer Motorbikes made mention of you having whizzer info and DVD.   How may I acquire such information.  Thanks!!



I am the guy that sent a set to you and got your picture back.  I have a new (gag) Whizzer shirt on the this site.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 17, 2022)

To all new owners of this shirt above.  Wash inside out to the image will get worn down over the years.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (May 18, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I am the guy that sent a set to you and got your picture back.  I have a new (gag) Whizzer shirt on the this site.



I am really confused now.   You sent a set of "what"?   What picture did you recieve?   Thanks for the help--


----------



## dnc1 (May 18, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> You are badly in need of a free Indian Bike t shirt.  What is your (mens) size?   Please answer before Tuesday because I am leaving to work in Wisconsin.  Do other members have an Indian bike?  I made limited supply of free shirts of large antique advertisement.  I made them for a friend.  PM me your addresses.



I wish I had an Indian bike!
What a great offer, respect Sir!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 18, 2022)

Kid Kahuna said:


> I am really confused now.   You sent a set of "what"?   What picture did you recieve?   Thanks for the help--



Sorry I hit the wrong box reply.


----------



## Goldenrod (May 18, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Kid Kahuna said:
> 
> 
> > Goldenrod--I just signed up for this forum.  *Cory Playford* in Facebook site Whizzer Motorbikes made mention of you having whizzer info and DVD.   How may I acquire such information.  Thanks!!
> ...


----------



## Kid Kahuna (May 18, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Sorry I hit the wrong box reply.



Golenrod--as I can not figure out how to PM   here is my info--  jamesstiles@twc.com   636 Bonnie Brae Ave. NE  Warren, Ohio 44483   330-978-3085   Thanks!  Large shirt size!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 19, 2022)

Kid Kahuna said:


> Golenrod--as I can not figure out how to PM   here is my info--  jamesstiles@twc.com   636 Bonnie Brae Ave. NE  Warren, Ohio 44483   330-978-3085   Thanks!  Large shirt size!



Got it.  Long attention span for this shirt.  You must learn PM. Click on my rabbit and click personal conversation.  Write me, "I got it test" and "Hi" in the conversation box.  This a must tool on the CABE.


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Got it.  Long attention span for this shirt.  You must learn PM. Click on my rabbit and click personal conversation.  Write me, "I got it test" and "Hi" in the conversation box.  This a must tool on the CABE.



He can’t send pms yet! He’s too new


----------



## Goldenrod (May 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> He can’t send pms yet! He’s too new



I learned something.  Thanks


----------



## Kid Kahuna (May 20, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> I learned something.  Thanks





BFGforme said:


> He can’t send pms yet! He’s too new



BFGforme   How "old" must I be?    Ha ha!!  Thanks@


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (May 20, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Did you get the new one?View attachment 1627647



HOLA to the cabers*!* @Goldenrod , how much would be for one Indian & one whizzer, in light gray and large sizes? Thanks in advance*!*


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2022)

Kid Kahuna said:


> BFGforme   How "old" must I be?    Ha ha!!  Thanks@



Someone can ask @Dave Stromberger if he will give you access…


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Someone can ask @Dave Stromberger if he will give you access…



You're all set @Kid Kahuna.


----------



## Kid Kahuna (May 20, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> Someone can ask @Dave Stromberger if he will give you access…



BFGforme/Dave Stromberger  A tip of the hat to you two gentlemen.   I have PM power!!!!


----------



## Goldenrod (May 21, 2022)

MEKANIXFIX said:


> HOLA to the cabers*!* @Goldenrod , how much would be for one Indian & one whizzer, in light gray and large sizes? Thanks in advance*!*



Please send a PM with your address both large?


----------



## Rusty72 (May 21, 2022)

How much for a 2XlL. ? Indian shirt


----------



## Rusty Relic (May 22, 2022)

Congratulations..great find


----------

